# GTA Scam Alert! (www.g-t-a.info)



## John G (27 June 2014)

Scam alert! If you've stumbled upon this searching for info on GTA (www.g-t-a.info) after a high pressure sales pitch then stop right now. These people are crooks. GTA used to be a company called OWS:

http://ows.net.au

Before that they were called Eurosoft. Before that they were ESL, before that CFS, before that JBC, before that Star Trader. They change the company name and ASIC/ABN numbers once the situation gets too hot and everyone's on their tail for their "money back guarantees" which don't actually exist.

You can read about them here:

http://www.qohel.com/2012/11/30/star-trader-jbc-cfs-esl-eurosoft-trading-scams/

http://eurosofttrader.wordpress.com

Does anyone have any experiences with GTA or any of it's previous incarnations they'd like to share? For some reason the authorities will not act on these crooks, despite being alerted countless times. At this point all we can do is name and shame online and hope that potential victims are led here when googling the company.


----------



## John G (28 June 2014)

To clarify, it's some kind of bogus stock prediction software. The same as you can get open sourced. Except theirs is $20000! I know most of you guys have enough market education to find the idea of falling for this laughable but you'd be surprised at how many intelligent people fall for this scam. This thread is really for prospective buyers and people who have very recently purchased. The only way people ever get their money back is by doing a chargeback on their credit card and claiming it was a fraudulent purchase. Prevention seems to be the best weapon.


----------



## John G (22 July 2014)

*New scam site www.gtapacific.com*

Th GTA scammers are on the move once again. They are now GTA Pacific (www.gtapacific.com). If you get a call from these guys cease contact immediately. The software they are selling is a black box scam and does NOTHING!

http://www.yourtradingmentor.com.au/gta-trading-scam-update/


----------



## K8D (9 September 2014)

John G said:


> Scam alert! If you've stumbled upon this searching for info on GTA (www.g-t-a.info) after a high pressure sales pitch then stop right now. These people are crooks. GTA used to be a company called OWS:
> 
> http://ows.net.au
> 
> ...




My husband and I were approached by GTA Global. We almost purchased $19400 worth of this software but thanks to our research and your post here, we did not go ahead with the transfer.  We are intelligent, middle class people,  we consider ourselves well educated - and we were almost sucked in. These guys are very convincing. We are disgusted that these so called companies exist in Australia.  We were given what are probably dodgy ASIC numbers and CFO details.  Their website is fancy, but does not mention one individual person by name - strange??) BEWARE and share to others ...Please...


----------



## kriskros (9 October 2014)

I worked for these guys for a little while. Here is some info on them.

http://newsfromatlantis.freeforums.org/api-associates-is-a-scam-company-t3193.html


----------



## gwizzard (13 October 2014)

I was just posting on the Eurosoft thread when I found this one. Is what's on the other end of that link for real? If so I'm looking into the faces of the shisters who took my money!!! I'm forwarding this to ASIC!


----------

